
Is it time to upend the idea that land is private property? - prostoalex
https://aeon.co/essays/is-it-time-to-upend-the-idea-that-land-is-private-property
======
eximius
I'm not sure that I'm prepared to give up private land ownership.

But instead, the real core issue that this touches on, is that we as
individuals, but more importantly as groups that make up corproations, etc,
need to act conscientiously. It is cheaper to dump waste in the river instead
of deal with it properly. In that moment, we put some ephemeral company
entity's benefit ahead of ourselves. We need to all be stewards of ourselves
and others and refuse to allow the groups we are part of to neglect the
wellbeing of society.

------
fithisux
How about, technological progress is property of all and not of corporates?

